# Sorry - Idle-i-tus set in - Cls wales



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry but just spent 2 hours looking for a Cl or CS around Tenby or Saundersfoot with easy access to coastal paths, town or pub and can't find anything interesting. Must allow dogs, have EHU and accomodate 29ft van. PLEASE reply if you know of anything. Not going til middle of June so no rush. Thank you. 
Chris


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

The only one I can think of is "The Coppins"

Its in a small village just outside Tenby, pretty sure there is a pub there. However, the coat path is not close by. 

There is a commercial site called "Trevayne Farm" just outside Saundersfoot which has its own access to a stunning beach and coast path, not sure about a pub/restaurant though.

Ian


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Not a CL or CS but Wisemans Bridge is a short walk from Saundersfoot and I believe the Pub owns the campsite (or vice versa). And very close to the coast path. 

There are plenty of campsites that meet your criteria but not sure about 5 van sites.

Jill


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We would be happy on a campsite - just not bothered about paying extra for childrens facilities so if can recommend any campsites in the area would be very happy to hear about those as well. Thanks for replies.

Chris


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Friends of ours have a caravan and they stay on the site at Wisemans bridge every year and have a great time, it is right on the edge of the water and set at the back of the pub.

We have been there and I am sure you can walk along the beach or footbpath into Saundersfoot. Lookinga at link they take dogs and you can walk into the village.

This should help

http://www.wisemansbridgeinn.co.uk/

http://www.wisemansbridgeinn.co.uk/touringcaravanstents.htm

Mandy


----------



## fishaway (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i wouldn't recommend going to wiseman's bridge in a 29 foot motorhome the road is narrow and quite steep there are lots of campsites in the area you could try merrixton farm 5 cl or if you are a member of ccc there are often holiday meets there with electric hook ups for about 80.lots of sites around that area


----------

